# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Wat cycle should I do for speed as a football player?

## sfte8

I'm a saftey in football. I am 6'1 190. I want to increase my speed and put on 15 pounds. But most important is my speed. What cycle should I take to work on speed as a football player?

----------


## darkzide

Go 13 weeks of winstrol or anavar at 50mgs/day & test. propinate at 100mgs/every other day. Eat lean buddy!

----------


## armbar83

> Go 13 weeks of winstrol or anavar at 50mgs/day & test. propinate at 100mgs/every other day. Eat lean buddy!


no.

try a test prop/anavar cycle. id run it for 8 weeks. you could also replace anavar with OT if you wanted, both would be good. just make sure you throw the prop in there. winny can be hard on your joints and as an athlete you dont want this...

----------


## armbar83

> Go 13 weeks of winstrol or anavar at 50mgs/day & test. propinate at 100mgs/every other day. Eat lean buddy!



please, if your not going to give good advice just dont give any. do more research before "helping" anyone else...

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Go 13 weeks of winstrol or anavar at 50mgs/day & test. propinate at 100mgs/every other day. Eat lean buddy!



50mg per day may be too much for a speed athlete, i would do 50mg eod or 30mg perday

----------


## jdDoWork

i wouldnt even touch winstrol , as a football you dont want an aas like winstrol it will mess your joints up and it is typically not taken by high explosion athletes

----------


## jdDoWork

as armbar83 said, test prop and var....pretty much the perfect football cycle

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i wouldnt even touch winstrol, as a football you dont want an aas like winstrol it will mess your joints up and it is typically not taken by high explosion athletes



i understand that but most joints problems can be decrease if u take lower mgs and gluco+msm.

----------


## armbar83

> i understand that but most joints problems can be decrease if u take lower mgs and gluco+msm.


why wouldnt you just run var???

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> why wouldnt you just run var???



1: winny is cheaper

2: u can get bad cramps if u take more then 20mgs of var.

----------


## armbar83

cool, just wondering...

----------


## joshdizzle04

what about igf??

----------


## highlighthits

me and a couple other db's had great results with deca and winstroll, but cramping during practice was an issue one of our backers did tren ,eq, sust he didnt seem to have the problems with cramps that me and few other people had.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> me and a couple other db's had great results with deca and winstroll, but cramping during practice was an issue one of our backers did tren,eq, sust he didnt seem to have the problems with cramps that me and few other people had.


taking too much thats why you were cramping.

----------


## Tank75

Also, test prop has a shorter duration in the body, which is important if you're a tested athlete... take the wrong type of testosterone and you may test positive for a few monts afterwords. Winstrol injections may test positive for up to three months while anavar or winstrol tabs may do the same for only three weeks or so, so do your research and plan accordingly.

Good luck,
-Tank75

----------


## highlighthits

you think runin Eq, win, and prop right before the season would be better than taking one during the season. or is that still 2 much

----------


## simcoe1

> no.
> 
> try a test prop/anavar cycle. id run it for 8 weeks. you could also replace anavar with OT if you wanted, both would be good. just make sure you throw the prop in there. winny can be hard on your joints and as an athlete you dont want this...


hey i am in the same boat as this kid is just curious how much per day of prop/anavar would your take? whats is the difference between anavar & OT???

----------


## Crowned

Im curious as to how you obtain such things. Do u have to make a thread to gain that information? I've been lookin for var for bout two months now, and Im thinkin bout letting go of that idea because i cant find it. Ive been studying the cons and pros now for over a year but as to how to actually obtain it, i guess that against the rules to mention. How about someone give a bit of help here? Private message?

----------


## HSFootball

Steak and mashed potatoes cycle. Works pretty good.

----------


## Vader79

Crowned, prepare to be PM'd by every scammer who reads that.

Infact, I've got a used car you might be interested in...

----------


## asimov

Yea, I've got some magic beans for ya when you're done buying that car. If fact, you can haul them off in that car.

----------


## XmenIIIfan

There is nothing in the world thats gonna make you faster without the hard work. I suggest you rethink your training maybe some sled work power band exercises explosive plyometrics of course gear would amplify your results but look toward the training first.

----------


## Nordique24

A good friend used winny and ended up tearing his patella tendon in half. He never had an injury like that before and to this day swears that winny was the main reason.

----------

